# Hilton Head Island public beaches to close for 60 days



## mcsteve (Mar 23, 2020)

Mayor cites other beach closures as main reason









						Hilton Head Island public beaches to close for 60 days
					

Hilton Head Island public beaches will be closed starting Saturday, March 21 due to concern over the spread of COVID-19.




					www.wtoc.com


----------



## Laurie (Mar 27, 2020)

Actually at this point, only public accesses and parking lots are closed. Beaches are open to all who are beachfront or can use a private access. Initially there was confusion about this. Only the governor can close the beaches themselves, and to date hasn't done so as far as I know.  HHI town has stipulated that no more than groups of 3, other than family groups, may gather in a public place, and asks that out-of-town / out-of-state guests quarantine themselves for 14 days (whatever that means). 

We own a vacation rental condo there so I'm trying to keep up daily; most upcoming guests are cancelling anyway.


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 27, 2020)

The action might be enough to solve the anticipated issue.  We just returned from HHI last Saturday, and with occupancy so low, the beaches were pretty deserted anyway.  Certainly no issue practicing social distancing.  But, as reported in the Island Packet, the concern was that beach seekers will go to whatever location they can.  With all of the other beaches closing up and down the coast the mayor worried that HHI would be inundated as possibly the only beach still open in the state.   

I would be interested to see how they actually did this.  The beach access there is pretty porous; I can see them barricading major access points like Coligny and easy to close the parking lot, but many of the streets that lead down to the beach have a cut through at the end of them.


----------



## PGtime (Mar 29, 2020)

We now live in Shipyard on HH full time. As mentioned above, all of the readily accessible public parking areas are closed and there are police patrolling aggressively.  It was mentioned by the mayor (and I'm paraphrasing): "do not just think you can park wherever you want to get to the beach; we will tow your car".  That being said, my wife and I went on Shipyard beach yesterday (as it has private access) and everyone kept to twosomes and threesomes, primarily couples and families.  A few had the trademark orange towels from Sonesta Resort but most seemed like locals.  A couple of beach patrols came by but none bothered any of us.  Maybe because we were all behaving?

Paul


----------



## Laurie (Mar 29, 2020)

PGtime said:


> A couple of beach patrols came by but none bothered any of us.  Maybe because we were all behaving?


Yes, and because the beaches are not closed at this point, and can't be until/unless the governor decrees it, so they can't bother you unless for a justified reason.

Please keep us posted on ongoing situation and any new developments, thanks so much!


----------



## PGtime (Mar 29, 2020)

Agreed.  And the justified reason could be if we were too close together.


----------



## wed100105 (Apr 3, 2020)

We have a reservation for June 6-13 at Royal Dunes. If we don’t use it, we basically lose it.  Praying that everything works out...


----------



## mcsteve (Apr 3, 2020)

wed100105 said:


> We have a reservation for June 6-13 at Royal Dunes. If we don’t use it, we basically lose it.  Praying that everything works out...


I’ve got the same week at Egret Point.  I’ll pray with you


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 20, 2020)

I'll be praying too.  We have Waterside May 23 - 30.


----------



## bankr63 (Apr 21, 2020)

I read today that the SC governor is expect to follow suit with a couple of other states and lift the full-time closure of the beaches.  There still may be heavy restrictions on HOW you use the beach, but it could very well be open.  Perhaps your prayers will be answered.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Apr 22, 2020)

But I also read the local mayors have the final say.. and HH beaches aren’t open.. still really hoping for end of May. We will be the best behaved visitors ever! I just want the beach and pool open. That’s it. All I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurie (Apr 22, 2020)

Lisa8192 said:


> But I also read the local mayors have the final say.. and HH beaches aren’t open.. still really hoping for end of May.


Public accesses to HHI beaches aren't open yet, the town is still keeping them closed for now even though the gov opened other public accesses he had closed elsewhere in the state ... but the HHI beaches themselves aren't closed if your resort has a private access, which many do. 

Pools may be another matter, probably up to each resort.


----------



## elaine (Apr 22, 2020)

what about beaches inside plantations like Palmetto Dunes, etc.?


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 22, 2020)

elaine said:


> what about beaches inside plantations like Palmetto Dunes, etc.?



I know Palmetto Dunes has closed the parking lots at the two main beach access points within the development (Dunes House and Disney Beach Club), but the walkways over the dunes are still open, so people who can walk to the beach or presumably ride a bike there can still access the beach. Properties with private access can keep their paths/ramps open as well. The town ordinance asked all planned developments to close their parking lots just like the town closed the public lots, but foot access within the private developments remains. The intent seems to be not to close beach access completely but to limit the access to discourage overcrowding.  From looking at the Dunes House web cam, it appears most people are distancing themselves on the beach. There are occasionally a few groups that look like they might exceed the governor's 3-person limit, but that limit doesn't apply to family members who reside under the same roof, so hopefully the larger groups are families. Here's a link to the web cams:

Palmetto Dunes Web Cams


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 24, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only. Please turned off and do not watch all the news television stations, cable radio and cable networks news stations.
> Please watch only uplifting movies,  games shows and listen to some soft music.  No Rap music.





Lisa8192 said:


> But I also read the local mayors have the final say.. and HH beaches aren’t open.. still really hoping for end of May. We will be the best behaved visitors ever! I just want the beach and pool open. That’s it. All I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO, if the public beach is not open. The resort have an excellent garden area surrounded by the pool . This area  will be very relaxing.  You maybe able to walk next door to the Westin Hotel. Just enjoy your stay on the HHI.


----------



## HudsHut (May 8, 2020)

What is the status of Hilton Head beaches at this point? 60 days from Saturday, March 21 is Wednesday, May 20. I was wondering if there have been any changes.
Is there a site to monitor any closures?


----------



## JIMinNC (May 9, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> What is the status of Hilton Head beaches at this point? 60 days from Saturday, March 21 is Wednesday, May 20. I was wondering if there have been any changes.
> Is there a site to monitor any closures?



Private beach access is open and actually never closed. Homes, condos, and resorts with private beach access points have always had access.

Two public beach parking lots - Islanders Beach Park and the Coligny Beach parking lot are now open only to island residents/property owners with a town parking sticker. That limited access started on May 1. The town council is meeting Tuesday afternoon May 12 to discuss how the partial beach opening is going and whether to make any future changes.

Search for the Town of Hilton Head Facebook page for updates.


----------



## Lisa8192 (May 9, 2020)

Any word on pools opening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (May 9, 2020)

Lisa8192 said:


> Any word on pools opening?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the closing of pools was included in the statewide order in SC that closed salons, gyms, exercise facilities, public pools, etc. So far that order is still in place in SC. I think the governor said more announcements are forthcoming next week, but not sure if this will be lifted then or not.


----------

